# Android NAND auf dem HTC HD2



## Dennisth (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

es gibt jetzt seit etwas mehr als einem Monat die Möglichkeit, Googles Android auf dem HTC HD2 zu installieren. 

Früher wurde es mithilfe eines kleinen Programms unter Windows Mobile ins RAM geladen, was jedoch sehr viel Strom verbraucht hat.

Durch das DFT-Team ist es nun möglich Android in den internen Speicher (NAND) zu installieren und zu booten. Hierfür wird ein Bootloader installiert, der Android starten kann.

Quelle:


mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Vhailor (22. Januar 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> es gibt jetzt seit etwas mehr als einem Monat die Möglichkeit, Googles Android auf dem HTC HD2 zu installieren.
> *
> ...



Wenn schon, dann auch richtig  !


----------



## Dennisth (22. Januar 2011)

Vhailor schrieb:


> Wenn schon, dann auch richtig  !



Danke für die Verbesserungen, jedoch ist das installieren ins NAND erst seit etwas mehr als einem Monat möglich. Die HARET Methode funktionierte schon sehr lange. Ich meine mit installieren eigentlich immer in den Speicher installieren .

Zum Thema Akkuverbrauch:
Es ist und bleibt (leider) Fakt, dass Android im RAM mehr Strom verbaucht, als im NAND. Momentan sind Mit Android NAND Akkulaufzeiten von 2-3 Tagen normal und so 1-2 Tage mit der HARET Methode.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. Januar 2011)

Kennt jemand jemanden der mir das uffn Handy machen kann...also das installieren und so von Android??? in Berlin???


----------



## Ultrawoach (22. Januar 2011)

Das kannst du in der Regel problemlos selbst erledigen.

Hier bekommst du Hilfe:
HTC HD2 Android Forum

greetz


----------



## Monolize (23. Januar 2011)

die news kommen echt spät 

aber ja es stimmt. mit android auf dem handy - gerade wenn man sich die m-deejay builds ansieht- wird das hd2 zum überphone... der wahnsinn...

Und Vhailor, es geht wirklich erst seid nem knappen Monat. Man darf die NAND-Methode nicht mit der HARET-Methode (SD-Card) verwechseln.


----------



## PAN1X (23. Januar 2011)

Echt komisch, dass die News nun hier auftauchen. Habe es schließlich vor ein paar Tagen in irgendeiner iPhone-News erwähnt


----------



## Baltheruis (23. Januar 2011)

Moin Leute. Ich bin so zu sagen ein HD2 Android Pionier und habe von den ersten Haret Versionen bis zu meinem grade aktuellen Android 2.3.1 GRH 78 NAND alles mitgenommen. @ $.Crackpipeboy.$: Schau mal bei ebay. Da kann man für relativ wenig Geld Android auf den NAND flashen lassen. Problem an der Sache, man verliert theoretisch seine Garantie (sollte vll mal erwähnt werden).

Mal zum Stormverbrauch: Es gibt ca 30 verschiedene Builds die alle mittlerweile auf wenigen Kernels von Cotulla, mdj oder Hastarin beruhen. Sie haben alle, ob DRAM, NAND oder SD Methode eine weitaus bessere Energieeffizienz als WinMo 6.5. Es gab mal Zeiten da gab es noch den 60 mA bug, heißt dass das Gerät nie wirklich in den Standby Modus gegangen ist. Das lag (muss man auch erstmal drauf kommen) an der Keypad LED Library. Das hat man aber mittlerweile in den Griff bekommen so dass die Geräte mittlerweile im Standby so 3-6 mA aus dem Akku nuckeln. Macht bei nicht Benutzung und dem Stock 1250 mA Akku ne knappe Woche. Sonst bei normaler Benutzung mit HSPDA und 3g und Wlan und surfen und Musikhören und Angrybirds zocken hält der Akku so 48 h. Das ist sogar noch über dem Desire und das hat ein Amoled Display. HD2 FTW!!!!

Wenn ihr irgendwelche Fragen habt scheut euch nicht mir ne PM zu schicken.

Gruß


----------



## Dennisth (23. Januar 2011)

PAN1X schrieb:


> Echt komisch, dass die News nun hier auftauchen. Habe es schließlich vor ein paar Tagen in irgendeiner iPhone-News erwähnt



Hallo,

ich habe die News eigentlich nur geschrieben, damit es auch mal um was anderes als Apple geht (im Bereich Smartphone). 

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Vhailor (23. Januar 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe die News eigentlich nur geschrieben, damit es auch mal um was anderes als Apple geht (im Bereich Smartphone).
> 
> ...



Und dafür sei dir auch gedankt  !! Wenn die PCGH-Redaktion nur Apple als erwähnenswert erachtet, müssen wenigstens die User solche Meldungen verfassen und das Thema Smartphone vernünftig aufgreifen  .

Aber nunja, wenn du NAND mit installieren meintest stimmt das schon.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. Januar 2011)

Meine Fresse...ich kriege es nicht hin MAGLDR112 und Radio210...zu  Installieren was mache ich falsch??? vor allem was muss zuerst  installiert werden??? Radio oder MA...Wie mache ich das per Active  Sync??? Wenn ich am Handy Active Sync drücke steht beim PC Gerät nicht  Installiert??? Was kann ich machen verdammt bitte helft mir???


----------



## Ruhrpott (23. Januar 2011)

Wenn du dein Handy an den Pc anschliesst gehst du Active Sync. und wenn er dein Gerät nich erkennt , Windows Update funktion öffnen und dort den passenden Treiber runter laden 

So hats bei mir dann funktioniert


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. Januar 2011)

Was muss ich zuerst installieren dann??? Radio-Rom oder...das Ding ist wenn ich mein Handy starte und dann Lautstärke nach unten halte...kommt ja dieser farbige Bildschirm den ich brauche...allerdings ändert sich das "Serial" nicht in "USB" um oder muss ich länger warten??? denn nur so kann ich doch Radio...und M...installieren oder???

Edit: Kann kein Update dafür ziehen??? schon beim einstecken des Gerätes hört man nicht einen Windowston sondern drei kurze hintereinander.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. Januar 2011)

Verdammte ******** echtmal ich soll irgendwelche Software downloaden damit Active Dreck funzt...meine Fresse was für eine verdammte Kacke...ich will doch einfach nur zwei Dateien installieren mehr nicht...ich wusste ich schaffe das nicht...ich lasse es einfach...son ein Dreck echtmal. Kein Bock mehr auf den Scheiss!


----------



## Monolize (24. Januar 2011)

es ist wirklich nicht alles so schwer. 
ich erklär das gern ein paar....

meldet euch einfach 

@$.Crackpipeboy.$
hab dir ne PN geschickt


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. Januar 2011)

Monolize schrieb:


> es ist wirklich nicht alles so schwer.
> ich erklär das gern ein paar....
> 
> meldet euch einfach
> ...



Danke hab geantwortet...man hoffe jetzt klappt es.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. Januar 2011)

Hab nun HSPL drauf...Active Sync etc klappt nun allerdings wenn ich das Radio flashen möchte per CustomRUU...die Radio-Version 2.12.50.14 hab vorher ne andere gehabt die aber auch nicht geht, passiert nichts...sehe auf dem HTC nen HTC-Logo mit nem Ladebalken der nicht über 0% geht??? Ohne Radio ja kein MAGLDR112 und kein Android. Hab unten mal drei Screens gemacht wie bei mir aussieht...dann kommen Fehlermeldungen das Fehler entstanden sind...ich den Akku rausnehmen soll neustarten...ja dann ist dann irgendwann Ende und ich kann beim Programm nur noch Exit drücken und fertig ist.


----------



## stiernacken17 (24. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht solltest du mal zuerst überlegen, WAS du flashen möchtest, anstatt in beiden Threads (WINPHONE7 + Android) um Hilfe zu bitten, denn es gibt Leute die sich die Mühe machen dir zu antworten, und dann feststellen, dass es sich derjenige schon längst anders überlegt hat...nur mal so nebenbei!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. Januar 2011)

stiernacken17 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal zuerst überlegen, WAS du flashen möchtest, anstatt in beiden Threads (WINPHONE7 + Android) um Hilfe zu bitten, denn es gibt Leute die sich die Mühe machen dir zu antworten, und dann feststellen, dass es sich derjenige schon längst anders überlegt hat...nur mal so nebenbei!



Ich hole meinen Post aus dem Anfag DIESES Threads raus---->Kennt jemand jemanden der mir das uffn Handy machen kann...also das installieren und so von Android??? in Berlin???

Ich habe gesehen das hier einige echt Ahnung haben...desshalb habe ich die gelegenheit genutzt um auch in diesem Androidfernen Thread mal nach Hilfe zu fragen...weil ich ihn über "Neue Beiträge" entdeckt habe...es ging immer nur um Android!

Nur mal so nebenbei...hättest nur mal lesen müssen sry.


----------



## BIOS_Overclocker (8. Februar 2011)

Also ich suche einen Android Rom Datei die nicht im RAR-Vormat ist. (Link)
Ich möchte android im internen Speiche installieren.


----------

